# Copperheads.



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Sorry if their is already a thread for Copperheads, but they are probably my favourite DWA snake.
I unfortunately don't have a DWA or anywere that sells DWA to at least look at some.
But thought I'd start this and ask folk to post pictures of their Copperheads.
I think they're one of the best looking snakes, and definitely my personal favourite from the DWA side of things.
Especially interested in youngsters :2thumb:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Oh How Original said:


> Sorry if their is already a thread for Copperheads, but they are probably my favourite DWA snake.
> I unfortunately don't have a DWA or anywere that sells DWA to at least look at some.
> But thought I'd start this and ask folk to post pictures of their Copperheads.
> I think they're one of the best looking snakes, and definitely my personal favourite from the DWA side of things.
> *Especially interested in youngsters* :2thumb:


:gasp: I hope your talking about copper heads :whistling2:


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> :gasp: I hope your talking about copper heads :whistling2:


Of course :lol2: I didn't even notice that lol.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Oh How Original said:


> Of course :lol2: I didn't even notice that lol.


I'm sorry poor joke couldn't resist. :lol2:


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> I'm sorry poor joke couldn't resist. :lol2:


Haha, it's all good man :lol2:


----------



## Lachesis melanocephala (Feb 8, 2013)

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=a...6OJ0AW2-oC4Bw&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=320&bih=356


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Lachesis melanocephala said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=a...6OJ0AW2-oC4Bw&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=320&bih=356


I could have done that myself... I was looking for pictures of ones actually owned by the people posting them


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Oh How Original said:


> I could have done that myself... I was looking for pictures of ones actually owned by the people posting them


Here we go I remember a few threads with them 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/919931-copper-head-pics.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/81145-copper-head-desert-horned-viper.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/526560-copper-head-pics.html

Hope this is good enough....


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Here we go I remember a few threads with them
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/919931-copper-head-pics.html
> 
> ...


Some crackers on those threads.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Here's one I'm looking after.


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

coldestblood said:


> Here's one I'm looking after.
> 
> http://s1093.photobucket.com/user/C...es/A contortrix/P1220323_zps7a8bd387.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1093.photobucket.com/user/C...es/A contortrix/P1220303_zps99b61474.jpg.htmlimage


Ohh yes! What a beaut! :notworthy:


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

There's a shop in Shipley (near Bradford) called Predators, about 70 miles from you at a guess. They have a trio of copperheads (or did when I worked there), might be worth visiting.


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Ayra said:


> There's a shop in Shipley (near Bradford) called Predators, about 70 miles from you at a guess. They have a trio of copperheads (or did when I worked there), might be worth visiting.


Always like visiting new shops, maybe worth a trip down, thanks


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice shot of the belly pattern


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

I don't know why but I just find Copperheads so fascinating.


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

coldestblood said:


> Here's one I'm looking after.
> 
> http://s1093.photobucket.com/user/C...es/A contortrix/P1220323_zps7a8bd387.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1093.photobucket.com/user/C...es/A contortrix/P1220303_zps99b61474.jpg.htmlimage


What a fantastic animal, I agree with the op they have got to be one of the most stunning snakes in the world. ( in my eyes anyway) Shame there HOT :-(


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh How Original said:


> I don't know why but I just find Copperheads so fascinating.


Me too, and I always have I don't know why but I have always been attracted to them. The one Coldblooded put up is stunning


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

We caught a load of these in PE.

CalPhotos

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

pythondave82 said:


> We caught a load of these in PE.
> 
> CalPhotos
> 
> ...


Cracking shots there!
They blend into their surroundings fantastically.


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

pythondave82 said:


> We caught a load of these in PE.
> 
> CalPhotos
> 
> ...


Lucky you :mf_dribble:


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh How Original said:


> Always like visiting new shops, maybe worth a trip down, thanks


Hope you haven't made the trip already! I've just spoken to a girl who works at the shop now and they've got rid of all venomous. Sorry


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Ayra said:


> Hope you haven't made the trip already! I've just spoken to a girl who works at the shop now and they've got rid of all venomous. Sorry


No I didn't lol, but I do like visiting new shops anyway so may take a trip sometime


----------



## Aran (Apr 14, 2013)

I AGREE! Prettiest snakes on the DWA side of things, Though I'm very partial to Eyelash vipers and their incredible colours


----------



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

all i have are northerns here... defo my local favorite...:no1:


----------



## RepDave (May 15, 2013)

A beautiful specie!


----------



## Oh How Original (Nov 24, 2010)

Absolutely great shots their Rigsby : victory:


----------

